# Divorced



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to tell the people who have been by my side thru the whole divorce thing that I finally got a divorce on the 8th of this month. Thank you much.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bittersweet I'm sure. At least the paperwork is over.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats M...does this mean nakid pillows fights this weekend?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Congrats M...does this mean nakid pillows fights this weekend?


Yes....But pillows with feathers.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

(Speachless, totally speachless)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Yes....But pillows with feathers.


If this has anything to do with "molasses" I won't be coming over!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark, I'm sorry that you went through so much to get to this point.

Hopefully now you'll have that weight off of your shoulders and you'll be able to truly move forward. You deserve it.

Best of luck.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Now that you cut through the paperwork crap, we want you to move on and get on with your life.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

A new beginning...Here's to a good 2008 for DeathTouch.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

(Smiling)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope the new year holds the best for you.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with the other writers, hoping the best for DT in 2008. Im happy for you that it is over. HOpe you are doing well. This will be a tough time for you, the finalization. Remember we are STILL here for you. Have FUN moving on, when you are ready.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the secret to a lasting marage is good communication. 
After my first divorce, I told my second wife I will never be divorced again... "If things don't work out, one day you will simply just disapear" (wink, wink).
On Jan. 22, we celebrated our 20th anniversery.

(not trying to be funny - actually what I told her day before wedding and resulting event. Doesn't make me a bad person, does it?)


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Time heals, being happy speeds up time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

rip86 said:


> I think the secret to a lasting marage is good communication.
> After my first divorce, I told my second wife I will never be divorced again... "If things don't work out, one day you will simply just disapear" (wink, wink).
> On Jan. 22, we celebrated our 20th anniversery.
> 
> (not trying to be funny - actually what I told her day before wedding and resulting event. Doesn't make me a bad person, does it?)


My ex-wife too had gotten a divorce before me. So she always told me that she would bury me in the back yard. As you can see, I am still here.

But I agree with the communication thing. My ex and I never talked. If there was something that she knew I would dislike then she would hide it form me in order to avoid a Confrontation. That isn't a way to run a marriage.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Best of luck! Just enjoy life moving on man it CAN be great! You always have the forum


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I just wanted to add to this since it just happend today. I have been waiting a long time for the ex to refiance the house. My ex refianced the house on Aug 1 and today I got my check. Now I can buy my own house soon and get my dog back. I have been waiting for this day for so long I can't even tell you how happy I am. I was taken off the house and her car; now I can move on. It is nice to live my own life for a chance.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats DT! Free at last....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats DT - divorce can be rough, been there did that. I escaped mostly unscathed except for a few blemishes on my credit reports. Communication is definitely key and thats something I made clear with my wife.

Now kick back, relax, and enjoy life a little with your new found freedom!

-TM


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Spookineer said:


> Congrats DT! Free at last....


Thanks. And soon I will have my own house to haunt. Then I get my dog back. Sound like a sick country song.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> Congrats DT - divorce can be rough, been there did that. I escaped mostly unscathed except for a few blemishes on my credit reports. Communication is definitely key and thats something I made clear with my wife.
> 
> Now kick back, relax, and enjoy life a little with your new found freedom!
> 
> -TM


Thanks man. We didn't have the same communication. She believed it was better not to tell me nothing so I never knew what was going on from start to finish. The only thing i have to worry about now is getting my dog from my ex. But I have to get a house first; then I can get him back.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats DT, I'm glad for you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It is so exciting that you can get your dog back. Best wishes.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> But I agree with the communication thing. My ex and I never talked. If there was something that she knew I would dislike then she would hide it form me in order to avoid a Confrontation. That isn't a way to run a marriage.


Sounds like how I treat my wife... interesting, bad thing is she didn't used to bite my head off over such things.



DeathTouch said:


> Sound like a sick country song.


Nawww... that's just what happens when you play a country song backwards.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I know about the avoiding unpleasant discussions to avoid confrontation. I am terrible about doing just that


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well congrats I guess...not fun being the only one in the marriage..
I'm glad you got your dog , I was going to ask you that..
ghoul luck finding a nice haunting house


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey DT - I'm glad to hear that you're moving on. It sounds positive, and yes, find a house to haunt and get the pooch back.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Breathe in deep, man! Must feel good to have that weight taken off.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats... now you can truly move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to hear it, DT. I know you've been waiting awhile to get to this point.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates DT glad to hear you can get your dog back sometimes the pets are harder than kids. Now remember try it before you buy it. And yes I am on number 2 and we took 13 years to get married. Wouldve been longer if Vlad wound not have gotten involved.:googly:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Glad to hear the bad stuff is all behind you now and you're moving on. Everyone deserves to be the happiest they can be in this very short life we get. Everybody's right - you have to have that open communication.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations. I'm sure it's a weight off of your shoulders.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Now go get fershnickered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I met my second wife that way! 18 years ago.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

hawkchucker said:


> Now go get fershnickered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I met my second wife that way! 18 years ago.


Good idea!


----------

